# Sawdust/wood flour in a pellet grill?????



## skully (Feb 25, 2011)

Has Anyone ever used sawdust/wood flour in there pellet grills???  I was thinking about adding some flour to the pellet hopper for more smoke or can flour/dust be solely run with out pellets, thanks for any info....peace


----------



## ak1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure, but I would think you may have problems using dust. I don't think that the auger system is designed to push something that fine.

p.s. Change your title from "frill" to "grill"


----------



## tjohnson (Feb 25, 2011)

Bad Idea!

If it were an option, Pellet Grill/Smoker Manufacturers would do it.

Sawdust and wood flour can be combustible under the right conditions.

What brand pellet grill do you own?

Todd


----------



## skully (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks AK!, these sausage fingers or Mine hit the f instead of the g, good catch, thanks for Your thoughts also, I have to say that the auger system in My pellet smoker is quite stout, My concern is a fire if the flour burns back to quick and lights up My hopper, but a combination of pellets and flour may work?????  I don't know, all replies would be great, there's gotta be Some1 who's done or tried this before...thanks


----------



## ak1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't mean that the auger couldn't do it, what your issue may be is the clearances. Your dust may be too fine to pass cleanly through the system, and may end up caking along the tunnel walls. Also as Todd says you run the risk of the fine particles of sawdust combusting back through the auger system.

If you want more smoke, your best bet IMO would be to put the dust into a pan somewhere in the smoke chamber and light it, separate from the pellets.


----------



## skully (Mar 14, 2011)

AK1 said:


> I don't mean that the auger couldn't do it, what your issue may be is the clearances. Your dust may be too fine to pass cleanly through the system, and may end up caking along the tunnel walls. Also as Todd says you run the risk of the fine particles of sawdust combusting back through the auger system.
> 
> If you want more smoke, your best bet IMO would be to put the dust into a pan somewhere in the smoke chamber and light it, separate from the pellets.


I probably wrote that wrong, its not a dust, its more of a wood type "chip", they look like small pieces or hardwood splinters not chips.......I'm gonna give them a try anyways........thanks AK1


----------



## ak1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I see. Let us know how it works.
 


SKULLY said:


> I probably wrote that wrong, its not a dust, its more of a wood type "chip", they look like small pieces or hardwood splinters not chips.......I'm gonna give them a try anyways........thanks AK1


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 15, 2011)

I've heard this question posted before & would like to know the results as well.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 15, 2011)

Todd is our wood expert on here and I would really rely on what he has to say. He works daily with that stuff in his smoke to perfect his AMNS


----------



## cliffcarter (Mar 15, 2011)

The best way in the world to void a warranty is use something not approved for use by the manufacturer. Check this first!


----------



## skully (Mar 23, 2011)

cliffcarter said:


> The best way in the world to void a warranty is use something not approved for use by the manufacturer. Check this first!




point taken, warranty is not an issue, versatility of the product is what I asked????????


----------

